
Bottled air started as a joke. Now China can't get enough - halfimmortal
http://mashable.com/2016/05/12/china-bottled-air-demand/
======
executesorder66
Johannesburg has an annual mean pollution per city of 44 micrograms per cubic
meter, according to the World Health Organization.

My first reaction: "WTF? it's not that bad. There's so many trees here you
feel like you live in the forest."

My next reaction: "Oh yes, the +- 2 million people driving in shitty cars that
continually shart out visible carcinogenic gasses, because they refuse to
maintain their vehicles."

